# any *really* early m/c's??



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

within the first 4 weeks?

not sure yet if thats what it was/is but i noticed from day 1 this 'period' was different...first off i was more than a week late, diff. colour(BRIGHT red), shorter duration(usually a minimum of 8 'heavy' days to 12 days; this time only 5 and only 3-4 were 'heavy'), had 2-3 days of strong contraction-like cramps in the middle of it; was really painful, thought it was just cramps but the advil didnt touch it and it was just different..like knots being tightened, lasted for hours

can anyone else share their experiences with earlly m/c? symptoms, signs, etc

btw typing one handed in the dark so i hope this all makes sense


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

bumping







:


----------



## mama2silas (Oct 22, 2003)

I had an early m/c last month. I tested the day after I should have gotten my period and got a faint +. Tested again that evening, and got an even fainter +. But, + is +, right? I waited a day and then tested the morning after and got -. So, I called the doc. office and went in for a blood test. Negative. Didn't get my period until 5 days later. First day was a little heavier, but otherwise it seemed like a normal period. No cramping, but I normally don't.

Got my period this month right on time, so last month had to be an early m/c. What else could it have been?


----------



## Mama2Tristan (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi there,
Yes, I just found out on Monday 2/28 that I was pregnant (and my last period was 2/3) and m/c that day. I had signs though - I was spotting for 2 days before, so I knew that something was up, and not right with my cycle. I'm new to the forum, but this is my second m/c....With the first one, I m/c around week 8....But this one, I was only 2 weeks along.
I didn't even need to take a preg test to know what was happening. I called my midwife's office, and they thought I was crazy to think this without having taken a test. They suggested I was just having a heavy period, but I don't think golf-ball sized clots (sorry to be graphic!) is just a heavy period. I went in (from work, mind you) around 1pm, and they gave me a preg test and it was positive...They agreed with me that I am in fact m/c...I go back today to have another blood level drawn to confirm...But I know from experience. Still bleeding and a little nauseous, but overall feeling better.
I know it's bizarre to think this, but for some reason, I think I have problems with my progesterone levels...After college, I had problems with having too many periods, always bleeding, and had to be put on the pill...Fortunately after my 1st m/c, I actually had a healthy pregnancy, etc...Afterward, diagnosed with hypothyroidism...So now, I just worry that I am going to have subsequent m/c...
Not to be a downer, but I am there with you...


----------



## my2girlsmama (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello

I'm sorry you're going through this.

My loss was nearly 3 years ago and very early. We estimate about 4-6 weeks gestation. We have planned and conceived each of our 3 (2 living) children down to the minute so.........I knew right away we'd conceived again, but overall I didn't feel healthy or well with that pregnancy....from the get go it was painful in the hips, pelvis, cramps, malaise, and when Af was due (after I'd tested a faint positive on pg test) I didn't spot but within a few days of that I suddenly didn't feel pregnant, very obviously didn't, got bloodwork done, no HcG and then a day later woke at 6am to Af heavy heavy bleeding and massive cramping that lasted that day and then that was it........spotting the rest of week. Not like any Af I'd ever had so we knew what we'd lost. I test early with my pg's and get pos results right away so we knew.

I hope you get well soon.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I think I had one in September. I was having all the classic symptoms but it didn't show up on my home tests. So I had a blood test which came back positive. The next day I started bleeding.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I am so sorry for all of the losses here. I had a very early miscarriage last October. I started bleeding after having tested positive. I went and got my blood tested 2 weeks in a row and the hCG dropped. The Dr. gave me some medecine to make my uterus contract to expell the miscarriage. I don't really remember specifically how I felt, I was in total shock I think. Again, I am so sorry for everyone's losses.
GOssamer


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

So sorry for all your losses









I just had my 3rd early miscarriage.

1st M/C after 8 months TTC - October 2004 - 4 weeks - started bleeding at expected period time, but felt funny and had strong cramping, which I usually don't have. Went out and took a HPT, which was faintly positive. Two days later, a HPT was negative.

2nd M/C - November 2004 - 5 weeks - had some medium bleeding at the expected time, but then still felt pregnant (ultra tired). OB ordered (at my request) a HCG doubling test and progesterone test. My HCG tripled in two days, but progesterone was low (at the second day of the HCG test). Then, I bled heavily for a couple of hours right after the second HCG test. Then, no bleeding for a week, then heavy bleeding and negative BPT.

Stopped TTC Dec & Jan 205

3rd M/C - March 2005 (started 6 days ago) - 5 weeks - had positive HPT at 4 weeks. But spotting started 2 days prior ti 5 week mark, and turned into heavy bleeding at the 5 week mark. The next day, a BPT was negative.

I'm so frustrated that we are able to get pregnant but not stay pregnant. I had *no* problems at all during my pregnancy with my son and I don't know what's changed since then. My OB and I suspect I am having a progesterone deficiency, and I think she is going to start me on progesterone supplement soon.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

my second miscarriage was very early, about 4 weeks and change. i was a patient at a reproductive endocrinologist and was called when my beta levels were found to be elevated. unfortunatly, they were only at 15 and i started miscarrying about 2 days later. it was pretty much like a regular period, perhaps a bit more painful and a little more... bloody? i know i used more pads, at least.
i'm sorry you're going through this. it's never easy.


----------



## mama2four (Jan 16, 2005)

I had 3 early misscariages and one missed misscariage...
nr.1) I had a blood test done and it came back positive, a few days later i passed some pink mucus, and after a few hours I started bleeding, basically like a period, just a bit heavier

nr2) I did a hpt which came back +ve, then another which was fainter, then another which was -ve, so the OB I called told me, oh that means that the baby is dead







(very blunt) and a few days later I started bleeding heavily, passed a big clot as well, which really was sad as I imagined that to have been the baby....

nr3) +ve hpt, spotting and period like bleeding a few days later

the missed misscariage was different, the baby stopped growing at 6wks, and I was supposed to have been 10wks, it was the most difficult and traumatic, as I had to have a D&C done, and afer the op they put me in a room with a mom who had just delivered her baby!!!!!!







very very inconsiderate, it was a big test for me...

I'm sorry for all the other losses here too


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

I found out i was pg on 4/6 and started to bleed on 4/18 and then it was confirmed in the ER on 4/20 and had a u/ that showed nothing but a cyst on one of my ovarys and that my beta was 131. i just had a u/s on 4/21 and it confirmed what the ER saw that i have a cyst on my left ovary adn theres nothing anywhere else








.. i go for bloodwork on 4/25 to see fi the level is dropping and another u/s on 4/28 to check on the cyst .

Many HUGS to you


----------



## daisyem (May 12, 2004)

Hugs to you. It is hard.









I had a m/c between my two children. I was 5 ish weeks along.
A HPT was postive on the first day I was AF was late, and about 1 week later I started to bleed. It was bright red and a bit heavier than normal but I think my cramps were no worse than regular. If I hadn't had known for a week that I was pregnant, I don't think I would have noticed a difference from a normal period. It was THAT much different, for me. The main difference was psycological, I felt awful and depressed for a few days because I knew I was miscarrying.







I tested negative (HPT) a few days later.


----------

